# Trump sues California; unbelievable!



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

in UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT
EASTERN DISTRICT OF CALIFORNIA

THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA,

Plaintiff,

v.

THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA;

EDMUND GERALD BROWN JR.,
Governor of California, in his Official
Capacity; and XAVIER BECERRA,
Attorney General of California, in his
Official Capacity,

Defendants

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nterference-with-immigration-enforcement.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sorry but on this one I have to disagree with Trump. Instead he should have...

LOCKED THEM UP!!!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe Sessions just redeemed himself.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm sorry but on this one I have to disagree with Trump. Instead he should have...
> 
> LOCKED THEM UP!!!!!


Those and all the sanctuary city mayors nationwide.

It's a federal felony, it's the law, and it needed enforcing for tooooo long.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It should be an arraignment with the accused in chains and orange jump suits.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> It should be an arraignment with the accused in chains and orange jump suits.


And those SOBs sure are dangerous so no bail.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

'Bout damn time.

Make an example.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe Sessions just redeemed himself.


Let's just see how this plays out before we get too excited.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So the admin has sued the state and win or lose they go to the 9th circus of appeals and lose and we wait two years before the supremes decide if they want to listen to it or not. Sas was correct should have made arrests and gone to trial for a criminal prosecution then at least we could get a jury to decide.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Federal Court will rule against the suit. It will hang around be delayed until it gets to 9th circuit. They will of course rubber stamp the ruling against the suit. Delay , delay.. Supreme court will send it back to be looked at again. More delay.
Sessions knows this and is counting on it. Result is he again had to do nothing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Much adieu about nothing. Libby Schaaf, Brown, and all the rest of the liberal mayors and governors who blatantly disregard the immigration laws should be put in cuffs and taken to jail. They betray the safety and well being of the people that elected them and should be on trial for treason among many other violations. Now that would be a message! Schaaf and brown being led out of their plush mansions in handcuffs by federal officers. Put that on TV,


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Regardless of the time frame involved....the results will have enormous ramifications if the Feds lose.

It may turn into a Catch 22 and some on the right may be rooting for the Feds to lose.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Regardless of the time frame involved....the results will have enormous ramifications if the Feds lose.
> 
> It may turn into a Catch 22 and some on the right may be rooting for the Feds to lose.


They will see the Feds loosing as a validation of open border policy. Absolutely no doubt. Arrest them, and keep arresting them. Prosecute, and keep prosecuting.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

stowlin said:


> ...Sas was correct should have made arrests and gone to trial for a criminal prosecution then at least we could get a jury to decide.


Okay, maybe you're right. Do you know if that trial would have been held in California? If so, I don't think that would have amounted to much. Maybe I'm wrong. And don't forget, the Mayor of LaLaLand can STILL be arrested; she isn't named in the suit.


----------

